# The Seasons at Whistler (SAW) - Any info?



## Dave*H (Sep 12, 2017)

We were confirmed for a trade for a spring break week to The Seasons at Whistler (SAW). I can't find much info on it. It isn't listed in the Tug Resort Reviews. It appears to be a town home type unit without much in the way of resort amenities. It is located about a mile from the Creekside Gondola so you need to either drive or it looks like there might be a bus if you walk out to the main highway. Any additional info would be appreciated.

II description:
https://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&resortCode=SAW&parentResortCode=SAW#.Wbgx77KGO9I

Website:
http://www.whistlerseasons.com/


----------



## dsmrp (Oct 17, 2017)

Dave*H said:


> We were confirmed for a trade for a spring break week to The Seasons at Whistler (SAW). I can't find much info on it. It isn't listed in the Tug Resort Reviews. It appears to be a town home type unit without much in the way of resort amenities. It is located about a mile from the Creekside Gondola so you need to either drive or it looks like there might be a bus if you walk out to the main highway. Any additional info would be appreciated.
> 
> II description:
> https://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&resortCode=SAW&parentResortCode=SAW#.Wbgx77KGO9I
> ...



Hi,  I just saw this thread last nite.  We happened to stay at a unit at Seasons at Whistler a couple of weekends ago.  Got it from an Interval AC.
We were in unit #1, and the pictures on the II site really do represent how my unit looked. One or two made the kitchen and dining room bigger
than they really are. All the units have odd room angles; just the way the building was designed back in the  70's ???
I will write up a review and post it later.

Yes, you do need a car, altho' you could in theory get to it by bus from main highway.  It's about a long 3-4 block walk.
There are quite Whistler buses that regularly go up and down the main highway into Creekside, and on to the main village.


----------



## echino (Oct 17, 2017)

I see it on getaways all the time, including ski season. I would not book there because of its location in the middle of nowhere and not being within walking distance to ski lifts.


----------

